# [AOSP] MIUI Camera with working FFC (front facing camera)



## julesism (Jul 25, 2011)

Howdy, I posted this in another topic but decided to start its own to get more visibility. Attached is MIUI camera with working FFC (front camera). It works great for me on CM7 1.3. To install, simply download and open\run. No need to change perms, reboot, etc. Nothing should b0rk but make a backup first then install if you want to be safe. Thanks for MongooseHelix for this. I found the file on XDA a few days ago. Enjoy! :grin:


----------



## avlfive (Jun 6, 2011)

Didn't work for me on the latest OMFGB build. FFC just had a black screen.


----------



## sikyou (Jul 11, 2011)

Works good on CM7 on my tbolt and dinc2. Thanks

Sent from my GTablet


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

"avlfive said:


> Didn't work for me on the latest OMFGB build. FFC just had a black screen.


Same here using latest OMFGB but when you take the pic it works @ FFC


----------



## necosino (Jul 13, 2011)

Works great on CM7 1.2 as well. Thanks a ton!


----------



## want a droid (Jul 23, 2011)

Confirmed FFC doesn't show, but does work on OMFGB latest build.


----------



## whewstoosae (Jun 10, 2011)

Working awesome, thanks for the share!


----------



## Spydersilk (Jul 17, 2011)

Works for me on LTB 2.3

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## concept0 (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks, this camera is great!

But is there any way to have it store the settings? I deleted the original camera.apk and copied the MIUI apk to the /system/app directory. I then installed the MIUI apk from super manager. I used SD Maid to remove the orphaned data file from the old camera apk. I've run fix permissions.

Everything is working great except that nothing will make the settings stick. That wouldn't be a problem, except that the default settings don't use the full resolution of the camera and stretch the picture vertically on the screen. So the preview looks stretched, although the pictures it takes look okay.

Any ideas for making the settings stick? Did I not install this correctly?


----------



## julesism (Jul 25, 2011)

Settings save for me just fine. All I did was download and open\install the file. The old\stock AOSP camera is still there. Why did you do all those extra steps? What ROM are you running?


----------



## concept0 (Jul 29, 2011)

CM7 RC1.3

I did the extra steps because when I just installed the rom, it didn't copy to the system/app directory. I was also having the settings problem and didn't like having two "Camera" apps.

I thought removing the other camera apk and copying this one to system/app would get rid of the second camera app (which it did) and fix the settings problem (which it didn't).

So is no one else seeing vertically stretched pictures on both the front and back cameras without fixing settings?


----------



## julesism (Jul 25, 2011)

hmmmm.. dunno. I've changed size, sound, and shutter settings on both cams and video and they stick for me. pics were stretched on the front cam at first but changing the res fixed that.


----------



## concept0 (Jul 29, 2011)

Okay, I uninstalled the app and reinstalled it. Settings now stick for whatever reason.

This camera is fantastic! The stock camera app was too busy and convoluted. This takes me back to my old iPhone days...


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice, thanks goes to OP


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

So this doesn't work with OMFGB?


----------



## pmr5019 (Jul 29, 2011)

Thank you so much for this. I can confirm that it works with cm7 RC1.4 and settings are sticking for me. I froze my stock camera.apk with tibackup and just kept the miui camera in data/app, no problems here. Thanks again, this camera is awesome.

My Thunderbolt has spoken.


----------



## GoldenCyn (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm noticing that in this camera app, all image previews are skinny when held in portrait mode, and landscape is stretched. But when i snap the picture and view the saved image, it looks perfectly proportional.

I tried snap photo pro, and the MiuiCamera_v17_TEST1.apk found in here. But snap bucket comes out fine too. Wondering why some camera apps look funny and some don't.

Running latest Tiamat_Mecha kernel on CM7 1.4

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt running CM7 RC1.4 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## djkeller3 (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow. This camera is friggin awesome. It's as good or better than the Sense 3 camera, and it's awesome too. I too am running CM7 RC1.4 on the HTC Thunderbolt.


----------



## bmerrill63 (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks OP, this works great for me on CM7 1.4. Bye bye AOSP camera!

Sent by the Tbolt


----------



## evilmunkeh (Jul 22, 2011)

bmerrill63 said:


> Thanks OP, this works great for me on CM7 1.4. Bye bye AOSP camera!
> 
> Sent by the Tbolt


+1 10char


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

So all you people who say this doesn't work on OMFGB, well, you're kinda wrong. It does. However, you first must switch it to FFC mode and change the resolution to 1280x1024 before it'll work.

Adding this to God Mode. Thanks to the OP.

Anybody who can get me info on properly crediting this would be appreciated.


----------



## Zomb!e (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks a lot for this. Worths fine on CM7. Much better than the AOSP camera.

Sent from Thor's hammer!


----------



## RainyDay (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks for this. I got it up and running on omfgb 8-22 nightly


----------



## dclay89 (Jun 21, 2011)

"Jaxidian said:


> So all you people who say this doesn't work on OMFGB, well, you're kinda wrong. It does. However, you first must switch it to FFC mode and change the resolution to 1280x1024 before it'll work.
> 
> Adding this to God Mode. Thanks to the OP.
> 
> Anybody who can get me info on properly crediting this would be appreciated.


MongooseHelix posted it in my thread on xda. All credit for the new version should most likely go to him. He's the only one I know of that has been working on this.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

dclay89 said:


> MongooseHelix posted it in my thread on xda. All credit for the new version should most likely go to him. He's the only one I know of that has been working on this.


Thanks Is it this post that I should link to?


----------



## dclay89 (Jun 21, 2011)

"Jaxidian said:


> Thanks Is it this post that I should link to?


That's the one I was referring to, yes. I believe there may be a test2 apk floating around somewhere, but I couldn't find it using a quick search.


----------



## MongooseHelix (Jun 18, 2011)

dclay89 said:


> MongooseHelix posted it in my thread on xda. All credit for the new version should most likely go to him. He's the only one I know of that has been working on this.





Jaxidian said:


> Thanks Is it this post that I should link to?





dclay89 said:


> That's the one I was referring to, yes. I believe there may be a test2 apk floating around somewhere, but I couldn't find it using a quick search.


There isn't a test2, at least not that I put out. You might be thinking of the fixed2 version which is linked to in my signature and is more stable on some phones, like my Eris, but isn't able to switch to a FFC. The main goal of the test1 version was to allow a FFC to work for phones that have them and it seems to work fairly well overall for quite a few devices. I've been wanting to work on it more and fix some things but I haven't found the time to do it yet. A lot of my time recently has gone towards getting Evervolv released for the Eris.


----------



## julesism (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks MongooseHelix. I've edited my original post :smile3:


----------



## Dream (Aug 22, 2011)

I get his weird flash at the bottom of every picture when I take he pic but when I look at it in the gallery its not here. Any ideas?


----------



## Bimmer323 (Jul 25, 2011)

Working great here, thanks, definitely an improvement.

Sent from my CM7 Mecha.....


----------

